# Upgrade License for Clean install on Bare Drive?



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Recently had some issues with Microsoft activation support Hard Drive Support - Tech Support Forum and after that I was curious about these things, how does that happen?

To my surprise, Microsoft has not done enough to prevent using upgrade license for clean install on Bare Drive or New Build. 
I read so many posting where people are confirming this. It appears that the Disks for Builders copy (Full) or upgrade is same and only the difference is activation keys.

So, what people are doing is 
- Buy Upgrade disk for $40.,
- Install on Bare Drive using Custom Mode (personally never did myself so, could be different wording) use keys when asked.
-once installation is done, You windows will be like a trial copy (Not activated)
-Run the installation One more time using same disk & same Keys.
-Now Disk would overwrite your previous key and consider that you are upgrading and install Windows 8 again as activated windows.

Even people are saving money downloading it from Microsoft itself for $14.00 after running Windows upgrade Eligibility on Genuine Windows 7 Machine. What they are doing is Download .iso on Windows 7 Machine using upgrade assistant, burn it on a disk and use the disk to install on bare drive?

Now question is, it is sure not ethical but is it legal??? I guess not from MS term and conditions, But why and how they could not stop this???

thanks

Drosera.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

"Clean" installs on a blank hard drive require the system builder edition -- unless the system has several hard drives, and a qualifying version of Windows in already installed on one of them (Windows XP, Vista, 7, or 8).

The $15 upgrades only apply to Windows 7 PCs purchased within a recent time frame from certain vendors. None other. 

A "custom" install with any Windows 8 upgrade disk can wipe the hard drive during the upgrade process, but a qualifying previous version of Windows must be present on the computer, and the license of that version will afterwards be invalidated. [To dual-boot -- to keep the older version as well as the new Windows 8 version -- requires the System Builder version of windows 8].

Anything else is beyond the license agreement. Not ethical or legal.

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

OldGrayGary said:


> "Clean" installs on a blank hard drive require the system builder edition -- unless the system has several hard drives, and a qualifying version of Windows in already installed on one of them (Windows XP, Vista, 7, or 8).
> 
> The $15 upgrades only apply to Windows 7 PCs purchased within a recent time frame from certain vendors. None other.
> 
> ...


May be its not legal, but its not pirating as well, kinda cheating I guess.

After having quite a lot of talks with one of my friend who works on Microcenter (so does know a lot about installation and bla bla bla......) we thought to give a try, As I was building a computer for one of my poor friend.

We filled up a form on Microsoft website for windows 8 upgrade for recent purchase:
You know what: All Microsoft want is where did we buy, what is Manufacturer and Model no: We just gave a Random Laptop Model of Acer. They do not want/ask Anything else.

In few minutes we received a discount code for Windows 8 Pro purchase. We were not ready for purchase yet, and again Microsoft send another reminder e-mail saying code will be valid only until Feb 28.

So, as Computer was all assembled, we installed trial Windows 7, purchased windows 8 Upgrade for $14.99 and got code.

Then Ran activation assistant: downloaded Windows 8 iso and ran installation. Obviously, We we did delete all previous partitions (windows did not let to install on any of the previous partition saying MBR is there and need GPT disk). Installation is all done, windows 8 is activated.

So, what is wrong here??? 
Isn't it Microsoft's mistake letting me do this? and please for god sake, don't tell me "Microsoft did not expect me do this". they know people legally/genuinely cheat that's why they have all sorts of validation tools.

Here:
I did buy a license/code from Microsoft and Microsoft did activate my installation, right???


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you are using an upgrade without justification then it is an illegal install per microsoft. However just because you got it installed and activated dont mean it will stay that way. Microsoft runs genuine tests every so often and your computer could be found non-genuine at any time. It has happened in the past and it will continue to happen in the future. Over the past few months there have been several here at tsf and other help forums asking for help because all of the sudden their computer has been declared non-genuine after months and years of use for whatever reason. Most cases had illegal installs that they thought they had gotten away with. Microsoft is constantly updating their genuine test. 

IMO, get it right the first time and you will not have to worry about it and possibly getting your computer locked until you install a legal os in the future.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

sobeit said:


> if you are using an upgrade without justification then it is an illegal install per microsoft. However just because you got it installed and activated dont mean it will stay that way. Microsoft runs genuine tests every so often and your computer could be found non-genuine at any time. It has happened in the past and it will continue to happen in the future. Over the past few months there have been several here at tsf and other help forums asking for help because all of the sudden their computer has been declared non-genuine after months and years of use for whatever reason. Most cases had illegal installs that they thought they had gotten away with. Microsoft is constantly updating their genuine test.
> 
> IMO, get it right the first time and you will not have to worry about it and possibly getting your computer locked until you install a legal os in the future.


Thank You,
Sobiet,

Come on, its a genuine license bought directly from Microsoft after they tested existing OS and they did check existing OS during Installation as well.
and on top,

*its $185.00 saving*. considering $14.99 we bought and $199.99 retail.

and I have read quite a few instances were these kinds of licenses have problem then just call Microsoft, they will fix it right away coz they can not say its not genuine license.
I still believe, by some reason MS knows this but still let it slip through for those who want to try.

PS: Just to Add, I had requested extra FREE Windows Media center for Windows 8 code well before Jan 31. It was on my mailbox and was said "need to activate on/before January 31". I had never used this code until yesterday. Code worked fine yesterday on Feb 10 as well.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

drosera01 said:


> Thank You,
> Sobiet,
> 
> Come on, its a genuine license bought directly from Microsoft after they tested existing OS and they did check existing OS during Installation as well.
> ...



I am only to tell you what the rules are. If you want to violate them that is your problem. Just dont come crying to tsf if a few months or a year from now when after some update your computer is declared non-genuine because you used a genuine license in a way it was not meant to be use. That is all I will say about it.


----------

